# Ethanol-free gas sitting



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No
Make sure your tank is topped off to eliminate condensation in the tank.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought that non ethanol did not produce condensation like regular ethanol gas


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I thought that non ethanol did not produce condensation like regular ethanol gas


No sense in taking a chance right? I fill mine up on the way home after every trip and have not had any fuel issues. $25-30 to top it off versus the possibility of introducing water in the tank sounds like a no brainer!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

If you know you're going to have to let it sit, throw a couple cans of Seafoam in there and run it enough to get it through all the lines and motor. Stuff is awesome and really helps stabilize fuel. 
x2 on the condensation^


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I helped someone that had a motor that sat 25 years with ethanol free in it 

$2 can or rural king carb cleaner and _*Varooom *_!!! up N running !

F**K ethanol !!!6 months and UR Done !!! Commie S**T !!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Definitely wouldn't sweat leaving it only a few months. You'll be fine even if you don't top the tank off beforehand, but if you want to be careful you can always add some Stabil or something and top it off.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ethanol is the devil.

Don't put it in your lawn equipment either. I've had to tear down and clean carbs on my pressure washer and edger after they sat over the "winter" here unused for a few months.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I run ethanol gas and never had any issues. If there is any way to at least run it on the hose once a week you will be fine. I think all these snake oil fuel additives cause more issues than the fuel and ethanol itself. We have no ethanol free options around here within any reasonable distance.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Over forty years of outboard engine use and only one fuel issue: water in fuel from retail storage tanks about thirty years ago. That incident eventually shut down vehicle and outboard engine on a gulf trip. No problems with ethanol.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ethanol costs more energy to create than it delivers when burned. But its "sustainable". Don't even get me started.

You can avoid issues if you use it, but don't let it sit...that's when it separates.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There’s a way to remove ethanol from fuel on your own but it would take an overhead fuel tank with a sight glass and pitcock. I have not had issues so it would not be worth the trouble but is a possibility.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I thought that non ethanol did not produce condensation like regular ethanol gas


AIR in the tank produces condensation. As the air cools, it is able to hold less moisture (humidity) so it condenses to water. Think of the dew on your grass or car in the morning. The more space for air, the more chance you get condensation. 

Alcohol in Ethanol fuel absorbs water and over time causes phase separation between the gasoline and alcohol. So Ethanol fuel will be affected more by condensation but but water is bad anywhere in your fuel system even with non-ethanol fuel.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

tjtfishon said:


> AIR in the tank produces condensation. As the air cools, it is able to hold less moisture (humidity) so it condenses to water. Think of the dew on your grass or car in the morning. The more space for air, the more chance you get condensation.
> 
> Alcohol in Ethanol fuel absorbs water and over time causes phase separation between the gasoline and alcohol. So Ethanol fuel will be affected more by condensation but but water is bad anywhere in your fuel system even with non-ethanol fuel.


What Tjtfishon said


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Fuel supplier i fish with told me that the gas w ethanol starts breaking down after only 3 weeks.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Adding ethanol to gas for environmental or economic reasons is pure government foolishness supported by the folks who make money from the process. 

That said, since they started with ethanol, I've run it in boats, cars, lawn equipment, chainsaws, tractors, etc. I've never used any kind of conditioner or additive, and I've never had one fuel related problem. Sometimes my boats sit for months at a time in a very humid environment.

In general, ethanol is the bogie-man many mechanics and snake oil salesmen use to blame for all sorts of problems. For equipment built before the early 90's, their might be issues. For more modern equipment, properly maintained, there should be no problems, and my personal experience has borne out that conclusion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Adding ethanol to gas for environmental or economic reasons is pure government foolishness supported by the folks who make money from the process.
> 
> That said, since they started with ethanol, I've run it in boats, cars, lawn equipment, chainsaws, tractors, etc. I've never used any kind of conditioner or additive, and I've never had one fuel related problem. Sometimes my boats sit for months at a time in a very humid environment.
> 
> In general, ethanol is the bogie-man many mechanics and snake oil salesmen use to blame for all sorts of problems. For equipment built before the early 90's, their might be issues. For more modern equipment, properly maintained, there should be no problems, and my personal experience has borne out that conclusion.


It will eat up some fuel line liners and fuel system o-rings etc but that’s about it. No issues here.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

In 2005 BRP-OMC received an EPA award for the Etec outboard, which was *specifically designed *to run on E-10 ethanol gas. For marine engines built before about 2000, the use of ethanol in fuel is discouraged for reasons Smackdaddy53 notes above.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

I will add, ethanol is alchohol and will absorb a certain amount of moisture. I have seen this do some weird crystallization in carborators probably due to electrolysis. And as mentioned, it will eat certain fuel system components. The octane rating also diminishes over time. But all of todays motors are pretty much built to handle it even if it’s not recommended.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Would rather drink my corn likker on my terms


----------



## DodsonFlyFishing (Apr 1, 2018)

So now that we understand the problems of condensation/ethanol and that it’s bad- what to do about it? How do you flush that water out of your tank and lines? I assume a new fuel/water separator and blowing out the injectors is a must, but what about the tank and lines?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Depends on how old tank and line are. Newer stuff holds up to ethanol better than the older stuff. Not sure where cut off is. Replaced tank and lines on a repower recently. Cheap insurance. Drain what you can and start over w non E. I run stabil marine in mine. Good luck


----------



## DodsonFlyFishing (Apr 1, 2018)

There’s no E in it now. Just a little bit of old E-free gas so probably some condensation. Wondering if I should fill it up and try to run it first or just take it in to my mechanic before trying to run for the first time in 4 months.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

DodsonFlyFishing said:


> There’s no E in it now. Just a little bit of old E-free gas so probably some condensation. Wondering if I should fill it up and try to run it first or just take it in to my mechanic before trying to run for the first time in 4 months.


If there is a fuel filter/water separator between the tank and engine buy a couple of spare filters and take them with you when you launch the skiff. Or put the engine on a flush kit and run it for 20 minutes or so then replace the filter. Pour the fuel from the old filter into a clear container to inspect. If you are the original owner you know the fuel tank history: kept full all the time, where the fuel was purchased, etc. If the tank is older and history not known you could siphon fuel to a clear plastic container and inspect.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I use ethanol free, Stabil, Ring Free, and change out my fuel/water separator about three times as often as recommended. I'm just paranoid about it. I also used ethanol free in my jeep when it had a carb on it, so it wouldn't eat fuel lines and whatnot.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I use non E in everything. It has made a huge difference in small engines that are not used every week. Even if you did use the equipment every week , i think the non E is cleaner.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

State fish rob said:


> I use non E in everything. It has made a huge difference in small engines that are not used every week. Even if you did use the equipment every week , i think the non E is cleaner.


Oddly E in gas is decent at preventing carbon build up. Also, some places that sell non-E gas don't sell enough of it to prevent significant octane loss. Ultimately non-E gas is long term better for a motor particularly ones that aren't used weekly-ish but there are circumstances where using E10 is more than acceptable.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

No matter if you are use E or non-E gas, if you aren't going to use that piece of equipment for a while, it is a good idea to put some sort of fuel stabilizer in the tank and run it. If you have a reliable source for non-E gas, use it. If not, then use E gas and some stabilizer, I like BioBor. Use fuel stabilizers in the recommended amounts. Some is good but more isn't necessarily better. The very best fuel to use, is 100 low lead you get from an airport.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

E free premium , stabil 360 , hurricane michael. Generator fired right up. 12 months -+ sitting I think its a good idea to drain fuel on all small engines prior to storage i had a sm engine mech tell me he puts a little 2 stroke oil in his gas for 4 stroke yard equipment says it helps


----------

